# Experience with Shadow trailers?



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have much personal experience with them, but one of my friends has one. A 3-horse slant. I will be getting one when I start looking for a trailer in the next 1-2 years. They last a long time. She has never had any issues, no rust, etc. Super durable.

I can't answer your other questions however I really am impressed with them.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

This post is not directed towards any trailer manufacturer but for me I like torsion axles over leaf spring axles . I"am not a leaf spring fan . :wink:


----------

